
How to Build a Hacker Community - jonmarkgo
http://news.mlh.io/how-to-build-a-hacker-community-09-14-2015
======
zfogg
Great points in sustainability about giving people ownership. Creating a
vested interest in the members is crucial to a community's survival. Tactfully
delegating responsibilities to the right people is something that I notice is
common among fast-growing, tight-knit organizations.

------
jtmarmon
> Keep in mind that these early people will have a huge impact on the
> community’s culture and values in long run.

amen. not only by how they conduct themselves/what they're interested in, but
also in the people they help recruit

------
flasp
Great read! Touches on a huge issue the many groups fail to address: "Focus on
people, not planning events."

------
michaelbishoff
Awesome article!! I'm definitely going to use this information to improve the
hacker community at my school!

------
sethbannon
Very similar to the strategy of community organizing used in politics and
social movement building.

